# Hatshepsut and Cleopatra VII



## Tyrannohotep (Jun 20, 2013)

Drawn on paper and colored in Photoshop Elements, this depicts the two most famous female monarchs from ancient Egyptian history. On the left is Hatshepsut, a native Egyptian Pharaoh, while on the right is the Ptolemaic Queen Cleopatra VII (she's the Cleopatra everyone knows from the movies). I based Cleopatra's looks off the actress Zoe Saldana while Hatshepsut is supposed to resemble the model Oluchi Onweagba.


----------



## Violets (Jun 23, 2013)

Rather original style, good shading. I like it


----------



## ClosetWriter (Jun 26, 2013)

Very nice - I like it!


----------

